# Displayport auf USB C adapter mit Strom (Power)



## Nathenhale (29. Dezember 2021)

Hallo an alle,
da ich einen kleinen Second Screen habe den ich gerne über USB C-Anschließen würde.
Aber mein Mainboard leider kein Displayport Alt mode unterstützt suche ich nach einer alternative.
Gesucht wird also ein Adapter/Converter der DisplayPort als Signal Eingang fürs Bild nimmt und via USB-C mit Strom versorgt wird, ausgehen von dem Adapter geht ein USB-C Kabel das, dann in den Monitore geht.
Kurz:
DP auf USB C aber mit 2 Amper und 5 Volt für die Stromversorgung des Monitores.
Monitore und auch Kabel Funktionieren an meinen Laptop der Display port alt unterstützt Problemlos, mit dem verwendet USB-C kabel.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Dezember 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> da ich einen kleinen Second Screen habe den ich gerne über USB C-Anschließen würde.
> Aber mein Mainboard leider kein Displayport Alt mode unterstützt suche ich nach einer alternative.
> Gesucht wird also ein Adapter/Converter der DisplayPort als Signal Eingang fürs Bild nimmt und via USB-C mit Strom versorgt wird, ausgehen von dem Adapter geht ein USB-C Kabel das, dann in den Monitore geht.
> ...


Meinst Du sowas https://www.moshi.com/en/product/usb-c-to-displayport-cable-5-ft-1-5-m/white/?
Gruß T.


----------



## Schori (29. Dezember 2021)

Sowas?


			https://www.amazon.de/TUTUO-Adapter-Nintendo-Ladeanschluss-Konverter-HDMI/dp/B076Q7R2ZV/ref=pd_day0_2/260-7512036-2485414?psc=1
		


Sollte ja eigentlich auch für den PC funktionieren.


----------



## Nathenhale (30. Dezember 2021)

Nein sowas meine ich nicht. Ich suche nach etwas ( vlt gibt es das auch nicht) das ein Displayport input nimmt und das auf USB C übertragt dabei aber auch dafür sorgt das genug Leistung anliegt das damit ein 10 Watt Monitore betreiben werden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2021)

Wäre mir neu, das es sowas gibt.
Hat dein Zweitmonitor nur einen USB-C Eingang?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Kurz:
> DP auf USB C aber mit 2 Amper und 5 Volt für die Stromversorgung des Monitores.
> Monitore und auch Kabel Funktionieren an meinen Laptop der Display port alt unterstützt Problemlos, mit dem verwendet USB-C kabel.


Mal an deine grafikkarte geschaut? Da ist manchmal auch ein usb-c dran. (meine 2080 FE hat z.b. einen)
Ansonsten bleibt dir nur sowas, auch wenn die nur 7,5W kann (?) und sau teuer ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Januar 2022)

hmm ok. Danke für die Ganzen Antworten. 
Im moment betreibe ich via Displayport ( con der 3090 ) und einem USB-C Kabel vom Computer zum Display. Das USB-C kabel ist für den Strom und das, das Touchpad funktioniert.
Ich hätte mir halt gerne das DP Kabel gespart.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2022)

Da brauchst du halt ne Karte mit USB C.


----------



## Nathenhale (4. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da brauchst du halt ne Karte mit USB C.


Naja eine die auch DisplayPort alt mode unterstützte und 15 Watt Raushauen kann.
Kennt jemand vlt sowas ? (Mit Erfahrungen am besten ) weil bei solchen Produkten ist halt auch oft so das man es Draufschreibt das es das kann, es aber in Wirklichkeit garnicht funktioniert.


----------

